# XML properties am einfachsten parsen.



## ABstraCT (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wie kann man am einfachsten einen property entry key aus nem xml parsen ?

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE properties SYSTEM "http://java.sun.com/dtd/properties.dtd">
<properties>
	<entry key="info.background">FFFFFF</entry>
	<entry key="dir.conf">XXX</entry>
</properties>

ich bräuchte den XXX wert aus dem dir.conf key.

habe das hier gefunden, geht´s noch einfacher ?

```
java.util.Properties props = new java.util.Properties (  ) ; 
 FileInputStream input; 
 props.load (  input = new FileInputStream (  ( "C:/props.xml" )  )  ) ; 
 Enumeration enum = props.keys (  ) ; 
 props.getProperty ( key ) ; 
 input.close (  ) ;
```


THANX
CU


----------



## musiKk (30. Mai 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Code jetzt nicht der hübscheste ist (und imho falsch, für Properties im XML-Format nutzt man Properties#loadFromXML(), nicht load()); was gefällt Dir denn daran nicht? Kürzer dürfte das eigentlich nicht gehen. Wenn Du das mehrfach benötigst, kannst Du Dir ja entsprechende Methoden schreiben, die das machen.


----------



## bygones (5. Jun 2009)

per loadFromXML und dann einfach ueber getProperty


----------

